# 2613 - EOI 189 Submitted Awaiting Invitation



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

This Thread is dedicated for the people who have submitted EOI under sub-class 189 Job code is 2613 and awaiting Invitation.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

The 20th July invitation round did not happened due to some technical reasons. Hence we will have more invitations in August (10th / 24th).


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Just sharing for your reference.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Today is anticipated to have the August Invitation round though it is not yet confirmed.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

*03 Aug Invitation Round*

Cut Off point = 65
Cut off Date = 03-Jun-2016

* The above data is collected from unverified sources.


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi, Is it possible to get 189 with 60 points?


----------



## outworldy cartoon1 (Jul 19, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Cut Off point = 65
> Cut off Date = 03-Jun-2016
> 
> * The above data is collected from unverified sources.


This is a bit off, it has moved till 6th june


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

outworldy cartoon1 said:


> This is a bit off, it has moved till 6th june


Yes, The date mentioned in the skill select site is 06th June. Please find the updated status report.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

babygau said:


> Hi, Is it possible to get 189 with 60 points?


Yes, It is very much possible. But the wait is going to be long. You can at least submit EOI with 60 points and in the mean time try increasing the points through English test.


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Fanish said:


> Yes, It is very much possible. But the wait is going to be long. You can at least submit EOI with 60 points and in the mean time try increasing the points through English test.




Many thanks bro. I'm planning to take PTE too


----------



## babygau (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi @Fanish,

In case 489 ITA comes first and I accept it in order to prolong my stay in Australia. Will it be possible to apply 189?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dear babygau,

I doubt that after accepting 489 you will be able to get 189 invite but I am not sure about this. Probably some senior members can shed some light into this.


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

*2613 Software and Applications Programmers waiting for 189 Invitation*

This thread is for all Software and Applications Programmers (Occupation Code # 2613XX) who have already submitted EOI for 189 visa. 

Please note that there are other threads also where Software and Applications Programmers are adding their remarks but it is sometimes very difficult to filter information for a particular code. So it would be better for all of us if we use this tread to put all information related to our code.

Please make sure that your posts have following information as part of post or signature.

Your exact occupation code
Your EOI submission date
Your overall points and points breakdown
Invitation received date(If available)


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

zeeshan.mehtab said:


> This thread is for all Software and Applications Programmers (Occupation Code # 2613XX) who have already submitted EOI for 189 visa.
> 
> Please note that there are other threads also where Software and Applications Programmers are adding their remarks but it is sometimes very difficult to filter information for a particular code. So it would be better for all of us if we use this tread to put all information related to our code.
> 
> ...


Dedicated 2613 EOI threads already exist, so I have merged your thread with one of those.

By the way, if you want people to give information in their posts or signatures, it may be better to ask, rather than to order them.


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

I was expecting 189 invitation on 7th December but somehow I did not get it. On 9th December I got invitation from NSW for 190.

Want to know if anybody with 2613 code and 65 points got invitation on 7th December? 
Based on my research I think they have not sent any invitation under 261313.

Code: 261313
EOI submission date: 12 November 2016
Points: 65 (Age: 30, Education: 15, Experience: 10, English: 10)
IELTS: Overall 8 - SLRW: 7.5,8,8,7.5
NWS Invitation to apply for 190: Received on 9th December 2016 but not accepted yet.
189 Invitation: Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## suppala.sudhir (Mar 29, 2016)

Code:261313
Eoi date: 09 Nov 2016
Points :65
No invite yet

261313,65points, sc189,Eoi date 09nov2016.
sc190,60+5,eoi 5th June 2016
sc489 sa-20 oct2016


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello People,

Need help in submitting my EOI. I have completed ACS and as per ACS they have mentioned that my experience will be considered from *June 2011*

Below are my employment details in ACS letter

Dates: 06/07 - 03/10 (2yrs 9mths)
Company: XYZ

Dates: *03/10* - 11/14 (4yrs 8mths)
Company: ABC
Location: INDIA

Dates: 11/14 - 07/16 (1yrs 8mths)
Company: ABC
Location: UK

When I fill EOI employment details, should I fill exactly the same way mentioned in ACS letter and claim points for 2nd and 3rd employment or should I split my second employment further into 
Dates: 03/10 - 06/11 claim no points
Dates 06/11 -11/14 claim points

Please help.

thanks


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

Adi08 said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Need help in submitting my EOI. I have completed ACS and as per ACS they have mentioned that my experience will be considered from *June 2011*


Hi,

When you fill your EOI you will have to fill like this

Employment # 1: Put fully as on ACS but mentioned that you do not intend to claim points for it (there is a Yes/No input I forgot the exact label but its something like "Related to your occupation". Set it to No)
Employment # 2: Will be split into two sections
Employment # 2A: From 03/10 to 05/11 This will also me not claimed in points.
Employment # 2B: From 06/11 to 11/14

Employment # 3: Can be mentioned as it is.

Once you finish review the summary to make sure that all of your pre June 2011 experience are not mentioned in points claim


----------



## Adi08 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks Zeeshan! Have submitted my EOI.

cheers,
Adi


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Well how soon one get invite if he update EOI on august 15 for 65 points in 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Well how soon one get invite if he update EOI on august 15 for 65 points in 261313


Jan/Feb 2018

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Oh long wait. Is it same for both 189 and 190 or get 190 invite early


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Oh long wait. Is it same for both 189 and 190 or get 190 invite early


190 you may get it tomorrow or never get it at all
It all depends on the states whims
They don't follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

189
261313
70
6 Apr 2018


----------

